# 2008 Fuji Touring Upgrade ideas..



## Paladin (Sep 4, 2006)

I just came into possession of a 2008 Fuji Touring bike, 54cm. It is not the model with the carbon front fork. 

I want to make is less touring like (since I don't tour)...and was thinking of a new front fork. The fork that is on there is the kind with the integrated stem, etc. So, I can't really change the stem to accommodate a different handlebar setup, so I thought if I got a new front form (carbon, steel?), then I could get a new front brake, stem, and handlebars.

Any ideas of a good choice to accomplish all this? As an alternative, I could sell it as is (bone stock) and buy something else. 

Ideas and options appreciated.


----------

